# can anyone get me amp/hu wiring diagram for lexus gx470?



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm looking for an audio wiring diagram for the car lexus gx 470 for a friend of mine. His installers cannot get full range signal to the jl cleansweep. Any help is appreciated.

Kev


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

sqkev said:


> I'm looking for an audio wiring diagram for the car lexus gx 470 for a friend of mine. His installers cannot get full range signal to the jl cleansweep. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Kev



Year?

Radio 12v blue/yellow + radio harness 
Radio Ground brown - radio harness 
Radio Ignition gray + radio harness 
Radio Illumination green + radio harness 
Factory Amp Turn-on N/A 
Power Antenna black + radio harness 
LF Speaker +/- pink - purple +,- amplifier under driver seat 
RF Speaker +/- yellow - black +,- amplifier under driver seat 
LR Speaker +/- black - yellow +,- amplifier under driver seat 
RR Speaker +/- red - white +,- amplifier under driver seat


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

does that diagram works for all gx470?
I believe the year is 2003

the system is the premium factory system too, 3 way up front speakers with a center speaker, total of 11 i believe


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

coffee_junkee might be able to help on this one as well.

I used to work at a Lexus parts department and had such information at my disposal while at work. I can't access the tech database at home though - I think it's through approved domains only.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I got you, dawg.

View attachment Lexus GX470 Audio.pdf


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Velozity said:


> I got you, dawg.
> 
> View attachment 3005



oh wow!!

Much appreciated,
kinda complicated, but I'll study it.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

jl didnt have any info on their cleansweep database website?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

kwhitelaw said:


> jl didnt have any info on their cleansweep database website?


it's not the JL piece that's having a problem. The JL requires a full signal (20hz-20khz) or close to a full signal. 

My friend paid almost 4 grand to have (you guys will be irritated to know too):

1 RF punch 4 channel amp
1 pos flea market brand amp
1 12" kicker cvr sub in a sealed box
some low end 2 way up front speakers
bypass module for dvd playing when driving
some wirings and some cables

and obviously hack ass job install, the front speakers have volume of 1/5 of the rears, no full signal to the cleansweep, wiring exposed and not even tucked in anywhere

one of them even blamed it on the JL cleansweep, so he sent it back to JL to get it fixed, brought back and they can't install it. They blame it being broken, so he bought another and he's stuck with his problems as is right now.

Only if he talked to me sooner about this. I felt really bad for the guy.


btw, does anyone want a jl cleansweep with probably all cablings/disc included? I can test it out real quick in a few days if there's enough interest. Selling this for the poor guy.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

thats why jl sells the ssi so you can sum the signals together. the shop should have just called jl technical support. they are super friendly, even to non dealers using their products. makes sense as they wouldnt want someone out there saying their equip sucks.(not saying that is the case here, just in general)


----------



## qinghuiz (Mar 28, 2021)

Can anyone please post the Lexus 2005 GX 470 Mark Levinson Amplifier's connector wire map? Many thanks!


----------

